# Gibson SG (Gordie Johnson signature)



## Corrupted (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone know anything about these? I've always been interested in them, I love the P90 sound. How do the P94's compare? 

What would one of these SG's be worth on the used market (since you can't buy them new anymore)?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I sold mine for 1400.

The p-94's sound like a p-90 to me. No big diff.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

I played one a couple yrs ago, I liked it, it seemed to me to be exactly like a 61 reissue, with the exception of the pu's, black fin, and maybe a larger neck, but I think that might have been coincidence.

to me, the p94's are snarlier than regular p90's, in this gtr, I actually really liked the midrange snarl/grind factor. I was close to buying it as I recall, but it was L and M and still very expensive used. 

good luck, they are not well known, and I don't think many around. cool git !


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got a set of P-94s and I wouldn't say they sound like p-90s. They have a different sound to them, not in a bad way, I just find them a little more clean maybe than a P-90.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*??*

Hey man, aren't you selling a classic with P90s in it?


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I just saw Gordie play this past tuesday (had him sign my #1 strat) He was playing a black SG for a good portion of the show and I meant to ask him if it was his Signature Gibby but I didn't get around to it. There was a guy on the Grady forum that was going to sell me his but he decided to keep it.


----------



## Corrupted (Sep 20, 2007)

Gene Machine said:


> Hey man, aren't you selling a classic with P90s in it?


Yeah, I'm selling the Classic because I just found a Gordie Johnson model and bought it. Can't justify two SG's so the Classic has to go.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You now must post pics of the Gordie Johnson SG.

Otherwise,....Need Pics


----------



## Corrupted (Sep 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> You now must post pics of the Gordie Johnson SG.
> 
> Otherwise,....Need Pics



Will do, once I get it later this week.


----------

